

Ask HN: would you use an app that helped you save up money for things you want? - alex_g
http://forrst.com/posts/piggyBank_interface_design-HA1
I made this concept for an app that would let you make a list of stuff you want to buy and would help you save up for those goals. Would you or someone you know use something like this, or would it just be another productivity app that you'd rather not deal with?
======
alex_g
I made this concept for an app that would let you make a list of stuff you
want to buy and would help you save up for those goals. Would you or someone
you know use something like this, or would it just be another productivity app
that you'd rather not deal with?

